# ANSI vests



## JJR512 (May 2, 2006)

What are the differences between the different levels of ANSI traffic safety vests?


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2006)

*Conspicuity
Class 1*
The least amount of fluorescent and retroreflective trim on a lightweight vest. This class of garment is ideal for workers in occupations that permit full and undivided attention to approaching traffic of no more than 25 mph. Backgrounds will not be visually complex and there should be ample separation of the worker from traffic. 
Parking lot attendants
Roadside or sidewalk workers
*Conspicuity
Class 2*
Garments that meet Class 2’s requirements are more visible than Class 1s. These items are designed to be worn for greater visibility under inclement weather, tasks divert attention from approaching traffic that exceeds 25 mph. Backgrounds will be more complex and their work puts them in close proximity to passing vehicles. 
Emergency response personnel
Law enforcement officers
Accident site investigators
Crossing guards
Roadway construction workers
*Conspicuity
Class 3*
This is the most stringent level of conspicuity. Ideal for wearing when high task loads place them in danger, when the wearer must be visible through a full range of body motions, when workers are exposed to traffic moving at speeds exceeding 50 mph. Backgrounds are visually complex. 
Emergency response personnel
Law enforcement officers
Roadway construction workers
Stolen from galls.com - http://www.galls.com/ansi5.html


----------



## Chimpie (May 3, 2006)

I have a Class 1, lime green vest that I wear anytime that I'm doing anything in traffic, day or night.  At least then they see me before they almost hit me.


----------



## Jon (May 4, 2006)

I have a Class 3 with "EMS" on it... it stays in my bag that I keep with me at the squad...

I have a Class 2 "Communications" and a Class 2 "EMS" in the trunk of my car.


----------

